# Injector pump leaking....



## Fockewolfe (Jul 27, 2015)

So, over the past few weeks I had been smelling what I thought was deck stain in my garage. Inside the car didnt smell for a while but then started to smell diesel fuel, not exhaust inside the cab of the car. I pulled the motor cover and cleaned off the motor thinking there was a spill or if there was a leak somewhere, soaping the motor down and cleaning it would help identify where it was coming from. In my search with it running i could see seeping of fuel from one of the three blocks with 4 star bolts holding it down. I havent checked if I can tighten them down yet, but in research there do not seem to be gasket replacement kits or anything available for this. I also looked up the cost of replacing it aaaaaaaaaaand yea I dont want to have to go that route unless I have to. Has anyone else had an issue like this? Car currently has 113k miles on it and if I have to I will replace it but I want to check my options or see who else has run into this issue because there isnt much data out there for me to reference. Please give me some guidance guys!!!


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Yikes ....






55582064 - Genuine GM Pump Asm-Fuel Injection


GMPartsGiant.com offers the best deal for genuine GM parts, 55582064. Pump Asm-Fuel Injection for $500.92. All parts are backed by the GM's warranty.



www.gmpartsgiant.com


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

I looked on Rockauto.com (usually the cheapest place) and it was over $1100 for the pump.

There is a NIB pump on ebay for $399. I think this is your cheapest option unless you can find one at a parts recycler.









NEW! 2014 –2015 2.0L CHEVROLET Cruze diesel INJECTION PUMP GM 55582064 | eBay
 

Part# 55582064. This is an Original Injection Pump. Genuine GM. NEW ORIGINAL FACTORY PARTS. New In Box. NOT automotive part KNOCK-Offs. We understand mistakes happen when ordering on line - maybe you ordered the wrong part, or the wrong color, or you just changed your mind.No Problem!



www.ebay.com


----------



## 2015CruzeTD (Dec 2, 2020)

Fockewolfe said:


> So, over the past few weeks I had been smelling what I thought was deck stain in my garage. Inside the car didnt smell for a while but then started to smell diesel fuel, not exhaust inside the cab of the car. I pulled the motor cover and cleaned off the motor thinking there was a spill or if there was a leak somewhere, soaping the motor down and cleaning it would help identify where it was coming from. In my search with it running i could see seeping of fuel from one of the three blocks with 4 star bolts holding it down. I havent checked if I can tighten them down yet, but in research there do not seem to be gasket replacement kits or anything available for this. I also looked up the cost of replacing it aaaaaaaaaaand yea I dont want to have to go that route unless I have to. Has anyone else had an issue like this? Car currently has 113k miles on it and if I have to I will replace it but I want to check my options or see who else has run into this issue because there isnt much data out there for me to reference. Please give me some guidance guys!!!


Did you end up finding the problem? I have noticed a small drip on the driveway and I can smell it. Cleaned it up really good but cant pin point the leak. Don't want to replace anything unless I need to.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

There was talk a few weeks ago in another thread about buying a seal kit for the pump.


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

BDCCruze said:


> There was talk a few weeks ago in another thread about buying a seal kit for the pump.


yes there is a kit that you can just replace the seal I did it when I did my timing belt... hold on I will post kit if I can find it.


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

Seal repair kit for Bosch CP1H and CP1H3 pumps - Diesel Injection Pumps


This is a repair kit for Bosch CP1H common rail pumps. Fitted to some Iveco, Ducato, Hyundai and Opel vehicles.




injectionpumps.co.uk





there you go.. if you are still dealing with it


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

shimmy816 said:


> Seal repair kit for Bosch CP1H and CP1H3 pumps - Diesel Injection Pumps
> 
> 
> This is a repair kit for Bosch CP1H common rail pumps. Fitted to some Iveco, Ducato, Hyundai and Opel vehicles.
> ...


How hard is that kit to install?


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

BDCCruze said:


> How hard is that kit to install?


The actual pump repair is pretty easy .. just make sure use lube when you put seal around shaft going to the timing belt pulley. So you don't Nick it. I would say the hardest part is having to do the timing belt again....grrr. after noticing the leak,. And yes I did try to cheat the pump out but the width of the belt doesn't allow it..


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

shimmy816 said:


> The actual pump repair is pretty easy .. just make sure use lube when you put seal around shaft going to the timing belt pulley. So you don't Nick it. I would say the hardest part is having to do the timing belt again....grrr. after noticing the leak,. And yes I did try to cheat the pump out but the width of the belt doesn't allow it..


Whoops.forgot to say.. most likely leak spot is the seal around the shaft . That is the only o e I replaced and it fixed it.


----------

